# Problem with DNS



## redskins21 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello,
I am brand new to this forum so I don't know if I am posting this question in the right area but here goes. I manage the social media and SEO for several clients, and recently one of my clients complained that he could no longer visit his website on his computer, phone, or tablet, and was receiving the message "DNS not responding". I thought this was strange since the website was working fine for me on my laptop, phone, and tablet. I had several other friends try to visit the site and everything was working fine for them as well. Here's where the problem gets weird. I go into his office to have my end of the month meeting with him and all of the sudden when I try and get onto the website on my phone it stops working. I try logging off his WIFI, and it is still is not working. I went next door to his other store, which has a different wifi, and all of the sudden it started working from there. So you would think it has something to do with his wireless provider. However he was having the exact same problem when he tried to visit the site from his home computer, and he recently traveled to Florida where he could not log onto the site from his laptop using the hotel WIFI. I do not see how it could possibly be a problem with his wireless provider when the problem is popping up all over the place, or his individual DNS on his computer since I was getting the same problem. I called up the hosting provider and they said it had something to do with the Domain name provider. I called the domain name provider and they said it had something to do with the hosting provider. I am so fed up with dealing with this and I can't for the life of me figure out how to fix it. The site is www.7evenBeachBoutique.com and www.ZoZopizza.com, both having the exact same problem.


----------

